# Husky 1650 EXLT?



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi, I posted in the general forum about getting another snowblower to replace an old mastercraft 10hp x 29”.

I have found a few used 1650 tracked units but there is very little information online regarding durability and general reviews.

We are blowing snow off a sloped driveway thats about 20dg, and 150 feet long x 10’ wide. There is about 200 feet of sidewalk and we also clear the back alley parking area in heavier snowfall that would add another 100 feet or so. Snow fall seems to be wet and heavy for about half the winter and can get up to a couple feet deep at times. My gf and I recently started considering a tracked blower and I was also looking into Ariens wheeled models up to 28” and older Honda tracked units.

The husky 1650 is likely quite overkill but a few have been coming up for sale amd decently priced. My gf will be clearing snow too and i believe the 1650 has power steering. 

Any feedback is appreciated and im also wondering about wheeled units from Husky for sloped driveways and gravel. Obviously chains make a difference but dome wheeled units are much better than others for traction,

Thanks and im posting from Castlegar, BC.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Is the drive asphalt? The lower section of my driveway is 75' long x 10' wide and probably around 20-25 degree slope and asphalt and I have no problem with a wheeled blower. I usually run my machine at the slowest forward speed (for deep wet heavy snow) so the wheels hardly ever slip. I only increase speed when it's the light fluffy stuff.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi, Its an asphalt driveway that is U shaped and the slope is immediate at the bottom. My mastercraft 10hp x 29” blower slips on the driveway regardless of the speed. It takes a lot of effort on the driveway to use after most snowfalls. Particularly slushy, wet snow.

i ended up getting a slightly used Ariens deluxe 28” SHO recently, and it is much more powerful than the old mastercraft.. The tires on the Ariens are bigger with signifcantly better directional treads, and it has chains. The driveway was already cleared but i cruised up and down the sloped yard and up the drive, and the difference was very noticeable.

I was basically using gravity and just pushing snow down to the bottom and sides with the mastercraft, and then clearing it with the blower and shovel. I really had to man handle the blower with the EOD mess too. 

The previous owner of the Ariens said he has a large sloped driveway and that the blower had no problems on it. I think it will work out fine. I will keep an eye out for deals on a tracked unit, just because


----------

